

Forget technology: biomeds are Silicon Valley's hottest investment - moog
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2008/mar/25/technology.useconomy

======
iamelgringo
It's because it takes a lot more money to get through the FDA's approval
process. Biomed companies need a lot more money, and VC's are hungry for
places to drop a bundle of cash now that Software companies don't need them
any more.

